# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  If the elder rank color was to change, which color should it be?

## Dante

Nominate colors and i will create a poll later

----------


## Confucius

Tomato

----------


## Miksu

Poop. <insert10charhere>

----------


## KuRIoS

no need to change it, perfectly visible. is my vote

----------


## HunterHero

I agree it's pretty the way it is.

----------


## Dante

> Tomato


That's too close to the red admin color though  :Frown:

----------


## Dante

> no need to change it, perfectly visible. is my vote


everyone has prettier color than Elder, even active member now  :Frown:  Of course its visible, but it's just not that great loooking...

----------


## Android32

is purple already in use? if it is then go cyan

EDIT: after posting this i relized my color is cyan

----------


## Kenneth

*brown* <^> ( ((><)) ) <^>

----------


## Dante

I have never met one person who have said brown is their favourite color, and even if i did I wouldn't believe them.

----------


## Confucius



----------


## Dante

> 


I like it! Aquamarine might be too difficult to tell difference from cyan, and pale green looks a bit like maclone color. However bisque and especially greenyellow looks really good!

----------


## HunterHero

> 


I'm loving the pale colors but they don't match that well with the ownedcore theme. The colors seem like they would be good for some flatui site though. 

On another note: Will there be any ranks for 10 year members?

----------


## hackerlol

I like the last Bisque that conf linked but visibility would be an issue again...maybe we could make the OC forum theme background a couple shades darker.

----------


## Dante

> I like the last Bisque that conf linked but visibility would be an issue again...maybe we could make the OC forum theme background a couple shades darker.


emo kid
^0^

----------


## hackerlol

> emo kid
> ^0^


I should put in suggestion to add middle finger emoticon for forums.

----------


## Dante

> I should put in suggestion to add middle finger emoticon for forums.


:shh: good enough

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*-200 reps to come back to the nice pink  i guess brown is a dull colour*

----------


## shahinpb

*How about this?
*

----------


## Dante

> *How about this?
> *


love it...

----------


## Dante

> *-200 reps to come back to the nice pink  i guess brown is a dull colour*


-600 rep...

----------


## yevurtne

pink power?

----------


## artemarkantos

> *How about this?
> *


A good combination of colors

----------


## Aeon1c

The current one is awesome.

----------


## TehVoyager

Rainbow!!!
 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Delta_

What happened with your epic looking animated eye?
IMHO one of the best avatars i've seen on forums.

----------


## Dante

> What happened with your epic looking animated eye?
> IMHO one of the best avatars i've seen on forums.


I'll change back to it just for you <3

----------


## Delta_

> I'll change back to it just for you <3


Thanks Dante <3 You're so epic!!
I'm really happy.

----------

